# Thoughts on Mike Verta's master classes



## G.E. (Dec 25, 2013)

http://mikeverta.com/wordpress/category/podcastsandtutorials/tutorials/ (http://mikeverta.com/wordpress/category ... tutorials/)

I'm sure many of you are already familiar with his master classes since he's a long time forum member here but I wanted to give you my thoughts.I'll keep it as short as possible because this isn't really a review.

Yesterday I purchased composition 1 and honestly,best $30 I ever spent haha.I watched the whole 3 hours in one sitting without getting bored if you can believe it.This wasn't your typical music theory course.No bullshit,just lots of ideas with practical value that can be immediately applied in your own music.I guarantee that nobody teaches you this stuff in school.He's also entertaining which makes it a real pleasure to sit through his videos.

Right after posting this I'm going straight to his website to purchase orchestration 1 and I'm sure I'll get the other ones as soon as I have free time again to watch them.I hope he does more of these in the future because they're a real goldmine.Do yourself a favor and check them out if you haven't already because I'm sure there's something valuable to learn for everyone,regardless of their level.


----------



## ed buller (Dec 25, 2013)

every one is a gem. You'll learn loads. Very gifted musician and teacher. I hope he does more soon

e


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 25, 2013)

+1 and all of Mike Verta's master classes are awesome and i'll say, get all of them classes  

And don't miss his masterclass "Putting it Together Case Study: The Race" is 5 hours long and it's full of great teachings @ http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27885 

Cheers


----------



## G.E. (Dec 25, 2013)

davidgary73 @ Wed Dec 25 said:


> +1 and all of Mike Verta's master classes are awesome and i'll say, get all of them classes
> 
> And don't miss his masterclass "Putting it Together Case Study: The Race" is 5 hours long and it's full of great teachings @ http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27885
> 
> Cheers



His link doesn't seem to be working and I can't find it on his website.Did he take it down ?


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 25, 2013)

Just checked. The link is still up. Click on the green letters "Putting it All Together" on the thread i posted earlier. 

I'm not sure why this masterclass is not on his website. Do email him regarding this masterclass before you purchase.


----------



## G.E. (Dec 25, 2013)

davidgary73 @ Wed Dec 25 said:


> Just checked. The link is still up. Click on the green letters "Putting it All Together" on the thread i posted earlier.
> 
> I'm not sure why this masterclass is not on his website. Do email him regarding this masterclass before you purchase.



That's strange...For some reason the link wasn't working in opera or chrome but when I tried firefox it worked.


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 25, 2013)

No sure why but as long as it's working, just get get this masterclass  

It includes the score, "focus score," original mock-up, and .wav of the final recording!

Here's a youtube of "The Race" that we learned.


----------



## G.E. (Dec 25, 2013)

davidgary73 @ Wed Dec 25 said:


> No sure why but as long as it's working, just get get this masterclass
> 
> It includes the score, "focus score," original mock-up, and .wav of the final recording!
> 
> Here's a youtube of the score that we learned




Awesome ! Thanks for telling me about it because I surely would have missed it since it's not on his website.


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 25, 2013)

G.E. @ Thu Dec 26 said:


> Awesome ! Thanks for telling me about it because I surely would have missed it since it's not on his website.



Most welcome and enjoy these masterclasses. 

Blessed Christmas to you and Cheers


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 25, 2013)

G.E. @ Wed Dec 25 said:


> Yesterday I purchased composition 1 and honestly,best $30 I ever spent haha.



Did he have the stormtrooper head visible and off to the side? Because if not, the course is no way worth anywhere near $30 :!:


----------



## G.E. (Dec 25, 2013)

RiffWraith @ Wed Dec 25 said:


> G.E. @ Wed Dec 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I purchased composition 1 and honestly,best $30 I ever spent haha.
> ...



haha sadly no... R2-D2 was missed as well, which was disappointing but it was still worth it.


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 25, 2013)

G.E. @ Wed Dec 25 said:


> haha sadly no... R2-D2 was missed as well, which was disappointing....



Well, then, you got jipped. I would ask for at minimum - an 80% refund. Send an email to:

[email protected]


----------



## wst3 (Dec 25, 2013)

one of the best investments in my career I've made. I have revisited the five hour (yes five hours) class "Putting it all together" several times, and gotten more from it each time.


----------



## mverta (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas, everyone, and thanks so much for the kind words. It truly warms my heart to hear how useful you've found the classes.

I'm not sure why the Putting It All Together class post was absent from my website, but it's there, now. Also, I've noticed something is amiss with vi-control's links-embedded-in-graphics; they seem to have stopped working.

Nonetheless, thanks again, and look for more classes in the new year!


_Mike


----------



## markwind (Dec 27, 2013)

Sweet news on the new classes for 2014! Going to break into Orchestration 2.


----------



## G.E. (Dec 31, 2013)

So I also got orchestration 1 and Putting it all together.I thought I should mention that they are just as awesome ! I did get a lot from them and Putting it all together is invaluable ! 

My only regret is that I didn't take the time to transcribe The race before watching the video, because I was too excited to see it and couldn't wait.I still plan on recreating it in my DAW for fun, after which I will probably watch the class again.Loved the rant about theory at the end of Orchestration 1 by the way.It really made me reorganize my priorities.And I love that we got some sex advice as an extra bonus for our $30 hahaha.

Mike,I hope you keep your promise and give us more in 2014.Hopefully next time I can also participate in the live stream.


----------



## markwind (Jan 1, 2014)

So I just bought Orchestration 2.. One hour in, and woW! This is incredibly well done. It really addresses the exact questions that roam my head in orchestrating. 

Thank you Mike 

Once I start transcribing properly I'll look into Putting it all together )


----------

